# Oozing blood inside...



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nice pics*

Looks like a good time was had by all. Hope you're not bleeding too bad internally from the experience.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Went on a trip to ride with my SoCal brocals. These pics were all taken at a secret spot in west Texas. I built all of these trails by myself. I put alot of work in. Anyone else riding them are poachers. 
Thanx goes out to my hommies, Bobalu, Mikey, Jacob, Naters, Marky Mark, and Shawn.
Bobalu iz a hardcore pimp, on the realz. Jacob kills the DJ's, Mikey bleeds fast and hard, Marky and Shawn triple the nipple.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

don perion


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

There was a good amount of gnarring going on on that Texas road trip. Thanks for taking me along guys! Golly gosh that was fun!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

penguines


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Mark is a lobster poacher


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

So nice as always


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice! but whats up with the last photo of the mouth shot?


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

Half away across the US, Zack still builds good trails....West Texas can hold it's own. I hope you didn't let Jake sleep in that gap for long.


----------



## PetroBoy (Oct 9, 2005)

Judging from the pics, that looks like a sweet place to ride.

As for the oozing blood, I've had those.  

-PB


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

chit! you ain't in west texas or you'd be sportin a cowboy hat grey taped to your helmet and be rockin the assless black chaps  



nice shots mang! I'm jealous


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Alloy said:


> Half away across the US, Zack still builds good trails....West Texas can hold it's own. I hope you didn't let Jake sleep in that gap for long.


Jake was tired, so he took a nappy poo.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I always thought scott had a pretty smile.

RIP vid captures.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

milhouse said:


> The last guy in the lt blue shirt, is that the guy from Everyone Loves Raymond?


yep, that's him.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

The last guy in the lt blue shirt, is that the guy from Everyone Loves Raymond?


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

nice work, trails look solid


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

great pictures yet again, when u guys gonna come out with a video


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Tell Bob to lay off the meth - his teeth are looking pretty rugged.


----------



## coldsprings (Jun 1, 2005)

sweet shootin, looks like a good time,..


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm lovin' those dj pics, that spot looks so fun. nice pics.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

man, sometimes i wish i didn't live in NE.

Sweet trails and pics as always.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

who ever's teeth those were in the last picture should rally get those checked out.


----------



## MtN BkR90 (Aug 19, 2005)

that looks like such a sick place to ride. Those dirt jumps ar also sweet


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Dude awesome job on that place, your hard work paid off
it looks SICK!!!
open that S$&# up and charge people!!!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

very sick looks like tons of fun


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

The dirt jump pics thru me off. The way they were taken they look tiny. Then in the last pic their huge. crazy.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

wow, great terrain, so many potential lines.
admiring the creativity on those hits to slabs.
all that stuff is good and inspiring.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


> The dirt jump pics thru me off. The way they were taken they look tiny. Then in the last pic their huge. crazy.


yeah, jake is easily over 6 feet tall......


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Jake was tired, so he took a nappy poo.


Yeah- that water bin is so comfy I sit on it every couple of times I'm there...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I can still here the HOBBIT (aka WCH) keep saying "I have fallen and can't get up"...Mad probs to the hobbit....he kept riding after his wound....we put it together with a torn shirt and duct tape


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the scariest part was the plane ride home.....it was so bumby


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Should have come north just a little bit.

Nice pics.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Should have come north just a little bit.
> 
> Nice pics.


nope...suggested.....they wanted to fly in the air and launch....not jackhammer through trails...besides they were digging all week


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn Cali poachers! Zach, how dare you claim credit for my West Texas trails, and then add insult to injury, it looks like you guys dug up all my good lines!...LOL! Very nice pics, bro. I talked to Shiver last night, and he claimed he did a 50' double jump out there with y'all. I can tell by the pic that the jump wasn't more than 6' long...what a poseur! Ya know...if Mike had been stabbed with one of our mesquite trees out here, he'd be dead already from the toxins...LOL! Hope he and Alloy heal up quick. Awesome riding. I wish I could have been there...to be a spectator!


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nope...suggested.....they wanted to fly in the air and launch....not jackhammer through trails...besides they were digging all week


if you pin it like me you can fly on our trails. of course this pinning is greatly aided by the dime i always blaze in a gatorade-bottle bong before hitting any gnarly dh runs...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

TNC said:


> I wish I could have been there...to be a spectator!


me too


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

wow thats some awesome riding...west texas huh? is it anywhere near a las cruces or something New Mexico


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TNC said:


> Damn Cali poachers! Zach, how dare you claim credit for my West Texas trails, and then add insult to injury, it looks like you guys dug up all my good lines!...LOL! Very nice pics, bro. I talked to Shiver last night, and he claimed he did a 50' double jump out there with y'all. I can tell by the pic that the jump wasn't more than 6' long...what a poseur! Ya know...if Mike had been stabbed with one of our mesquite trees out here, he'd be dead already from the toxins...LOL! Hope he and Alloy heal up quick. Awesome riding. I wish I could have been there...to be a spectator!


i said 50 inches...not feet


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> wow thats some awesome riding...west texas huh? is it anywhere near a las cruces or something New Mexico


san la quenta los gatos el centaro


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> san la quenta los gatos el centaro


it was by Alpine texas


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

that $hit's by fuking mexico fool...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

o ok, well my parents are thinking about moving to somewhere in NM somewhat near the border of very western texas near el paso i think, my dad says he thinks theres DH around there so i would have to come check it out


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

so dumb...


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

scabrider said:


> that $hit's by fuking mexico fool...


b!tchin piks!
that riding is crzy

i like the timing on the second one of don perion
gnarly sh!t


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome... Jake is... uhhh... wtf?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> so dumb...


life is like walnuts on a tree...sometimes you get a nut...sometimes not


----------



## Cannon_Fodder (Aug 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it was by Alpine texas


looks like Rocky Peak to me


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Definitely some sick riding. Sucks that I had to go to the fire dept on saturday, looks like some good riding went down. 

and all you norcalgnarbotthrowdown fools... I got accepted to Chico so you might be seeing my style up there pretty soon


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*awesome shots!*

As usual of course!

Glad it's nice and sunny down there - we've had lingering snow for the past couple of weeks. However, the trails are in great shape - damp and tacky!

Cheers,


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cannon_Fodder said:


> looks like Rocky Peak to me


surprisely very similar............ big man


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> man, sometimes i wish i didn't live in NE.
> 
> Sweet trails and pics as always.


yep on Friday the wind was howling in the morning....didn't think we would ride....as soon as Zach got there the wind died...all day the wind went slower and slower till it stopped around 12 noon........it turned out to be a perfect day for riding...about 81 Friday and Saturday....we really did have the best weather....always invite Zach and Graham...they are "good weather" friends


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

Hell yes!

Nice pics Zach. Makes me kinda wish I wasn't stuck up in the snow right now. And dayamn, the dj's are looking choice.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

sweet. youve got to love those killer rock formations, they make for some nice riding.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

so watcha watcha want


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

by multiple requests from th3 socal brohams.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

coma13 said:


> SICK! I finally made it into a picture, WTF'ing at my fork on the right, hahahaha.


next time you best blast sum gappage sows i can shoot your picky.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

welcome to teh jungle


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> by multiple requests from th3 socal brohams.


SICK! I finally made it into a picture, WTF'ing at my fork on the right, hahahaha.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> welcome to teh jungle


Grahamderham is so hot right now.....

The Swayz-o-meter is flipping out....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Grahamderham is so hot right now.....
> 
> The Swayz-o-meter is flipping out....


he is cute. I get to wrestle with him everyday.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no way, i'm not as fat as you......
> 
> way, you totally are.....
> 
> ...


hahahaha... chubby old bastads. Mikey you should come up to gnarcal and train with us for a couple weeks. We'll get you solid again.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Who's that on the skitboard?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

no way, i'm not as fat as you......

way, you totally are.....

take that back....

no, you really are a fat dirty little bastard.....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Who's that on the skitboard?


mezor


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no way, i'm not as fat as you......
> 
> way, you totally are.....
> 
> ...


A wise guy eh?

Hey Moe!!!

Take that

Woob boobbooboo


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

zachdank said:


> mezor


That's what I thought but you said you swore off the things when I said bring it next time you come to reno.

Those first 5 minutes feel wierd these days don't they.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice stuff... WCH I think I am going to quit my job so I'll be able to ride on the weekends again...gimme a ring when you get that leg all fixed up.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> next time you best blast sum gappage sows i can shoot your picky.


Oh, I will. Buhleeeeeeee dat!


----------



## Alloy (Feb 11, 2004)

zachdank said:


> hahahaha... chubby old bastads. Mikey you should come up to gnarcal and train with us for a couple weeks. We'll get you solid again.


haha Westcoast is going to fat camp.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i am not fat you little hobbit...we weigh the same...and I have body armour on right now....Does the body armour make me look fat????



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no way, i'm not as fat as you......
> 
> way, you totally are.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> he is cute. I get to wrestle with him everyday.


thanks Zach for posting the pics....very good times and memories


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

very nice set o' pics Zach ... thanks.

what, none of you riding?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Swoop said:


> Nice stuff... WCH I think I am going to quit my job so I'll be able to ride on the weekends again...gimme a ring when you get that leg all fixed up.


Yeah, like a flesh wound would actually slow him down. I was runnin' a joke awhile back about SOR*CAL. Mike is the official ringleader now. Forget about B.F.P.

good riding with you Zach and gnarcalcrewlegionofdoom- next time I'll make sure to open my schedule better.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Nick. said:


> very nice set o' pics Zach ... thanks.
> 
> what, none of you riding?


that's cuz I wasn't there to be the video/photographer...he's the one holding the camera instead of me...


----------



## IMALLSLO (Jan 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Mark is a lobster poacher


We took the same Texas trip this past weekend.
Bruno trippling the nipple








Playing with the fish eye
























Texas riding rocks1


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

IMALLSLO said:


> We took the same Texas trip this past weekend.
> Bruno trippling the nipple
> 
> 
> ...


ssssweet. Texas rawks


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

IMALLSLO said:


> We took the same Texas trip this past weekend.
> Bruno trippling the nipple
> Texas riding rocks1


very nice bruno


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

you kinda look like Tom Hanks there..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> you kinda look like Tom Hanks there..


yep 10 years ago it "worked" at a party...wink wink


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Yeah, like a flesh wound would actually slow him down. I was runnin' a joke awhile back about SOR*CAL. Mike is the official ringleader now. Forget about B.F.P.
> 
> good riding with you Zach and gnarcalcrewlegionofdoom- next time I'll make sure to open my schedule better.


Nice. that's going under my avatar aahha...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

another WCH pic


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zach about ready to go huge on the road gap


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> zach about ready to go huge on the road gap


you mean Zch about ready to case teh road gap.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> you mean Zch about ready to case teh road gap.


man you were holding out ...you had a case and didn't share with me after i sported you a few beers...man I am ...

i am going to cry


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

omg.... smt is airborne.... it must be the apocolypse.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> you mean Zch about ready to case teh road gap.


Hucks to flat, multiple road gap casings. That was all gnar-cal steeze right?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> omg.... smt is airborne.... it must be the apocolypse.


he he he.............you need to come for a ride.....if you saw this stuff in person you would pee your pants


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> he he he.............you need to come for a ride.....if you saw this stuff in person you would pee your pants


oh yeah, you keep telling yourself what you need to keep thinking you are all that....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> oh yeah, you keep telling yourself what you need to keep thinking you are all that....


a man has to know his limitations,....I know mine


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

You guys ride the sickest stunts I have seen. Good job Zack


----------



## dannyb (Apr 26, 2004)

PetroBoy said:


> Judging from the pics, that looks like a sweet place to ride.
> 
> As for the oozing blood, I've had those.
> 
> -PB


YOur cool!


----------



## dannyb (Apr 26, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> wow thats some awesome riding...west texas huh? is it anywhere near a las cruces or something New Mexico


Its near Truth or Consequences New Mexico.


----------



## kadeater (Aug 16, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Does the body armour make me look fat????


No your beer drinking pirate face does though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kadeater said:


> No your beer drinking pirate face does though.


u suck


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> u suck


can it, fatboy.....


----------



## kadeater (Aug 16, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> u suck


Just kiddin man. Just wanted a response. Sick Pics. Looks super fun.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 20, 2005)

glad I caught this thread early...

that trip looks ill.

-a


----------



## mountaingoat111 (Sep 5, 2005)

When yall gonna invite the rest of us texass fools? Yall are welcome to Roughrider Canyon as well. Yall might be surprised.. Itll give a whoopin out there.. Those trails are rad too.. Are ya gonna invite?


----------



## BKRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like both of you need to ride some cross country!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BKRacer said:


> Looks like both of you need to ride some cross country!!


any of you guys lose a set of gloves????....

no XC....you guys should be proud that me and WCH beat anorexia


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ....you guys should be proud that me and WCH beat anorexia


.......with a neutron bomb apparently


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> .......with a neutron bomb apparently


yeah right mine and wch goals


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

hey bob, your balls are showing in that pic..... ......


----------



## mountaingoat111 (Sep 5, 2005)

When ya gonna invite the Roughriders? Yall are welcome at Roughrider Canyon, just gimme a holla.. peace


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> hey bob, your balls are showing in that pic..... ......


ooops


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no way, i'm not as fat as you......
> 
> way, you totally are.....
> 
> ...


Beyond the fat, somebody please help Boobie out and give him a new hair style.
Krusty the Clown is out holmez.

Bob, don't you date any hair stylists?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Beyond the fat, somebody please help Boobie out and give him a new hair style.
> Krusty the Clown is out holmez.
> 
> Bob, don't you date any hair stylists?


man you are cold


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

What happened to the posts in this thread, and why does it belong to call me Clyde now.:skep: 
Wierd.


----------

